# Anybody know anything about this?



## John c (Jul 12, 2010)

I've got a 20" bicycle that I can't seem to find ant info on. The bike was manufactured by snyder and it says "SPIRAL" on the head tube and chain gard. The bike is in very good condition! I'm looking for any info. If you send me your email address I will send pics!
Thanks,

John.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 12, 2010)

PM Sent.

Thanks,


----------

